# Danielle Steel



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

What do you think about Danielle Steel? How can we relate Danielle Steel's novels with music?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I relate Danielle Steel with light classics...Both are easy, both are for simple minds....Both are unimportant...
IMHO Danielle Steel is a mind serial killer...LOL

Martin


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Always seen the books on the racks, never picked one up.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You're joking, right?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hate is probably too strong a word but I read one many years ago & didn't like her style & wouldn't read another.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Always seen the books on the racks, never picked one up.


LOL

IMHO You don't know WHAT you're missing! It is like seeing/smeling sh...and never taste to it. You don't need to. LOL again

Martin


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Never read any but I would imagine it to be akin to poor Country Western "Music". Anyway I avoid the so called Bestsellers.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I read two or three of her books long time ago, just to practice my English...Her books are all the same...she has an average of 6 characters...she changes the names, the situations and the book is written. She has no imagination. All rich people living in huge houses...unhappy because they don't have "love", finally they find the true love, in spite of "bad people"...LOL. An elementary writer for elementary people. She makes me think about G.V. an Italian composer..whose operas are more or less the same...He was the Danielle Steel of his time. "la patria", "l'amore", "la vendetta", "la morte" being his leitmotives.... I won't say his name...not at all. LOL


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Her books are too light and formulaic for me, i.e. what you've posted above is a pretty good summary.
How to relate to music? A pop song perhaps, written to sell?

For a good "chick lit" read I prefer Linda Howard.
My favorite popular writer is Ken Follett.


----------



## prettyhippo (Apr 19, 2011)

I like classic literature... Danielle Steel makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't know her, apart from knowing that her type of writing is "airport novels." I actually don't mind these, eg. I did go through a phase of reading quite a lot of Robert Ludlum when the Bourne movies came out, but they changed a lot of the plot etc. in his novels, the movies where quite different.



myaskovsky2002 said:


> I relate Danielle Steel with light classics...Both are easy, both are for simple minds....Both are unimportant...





myaskovsky2002 said:


> ...An elementary writer for elementary people...


I think that these things are like escapism. I listen to light music all the time, from comic opera, operetta, to Mantovani, Andre Rieu, encores. But I still listen to "serious" music mostly, these light things are like palate cleansers, just to relax. There can be a commercial element here, the aspect of it being pulp fiction, like a sausage factory product, but at the same time, if these things are done reasonably well, they can just be good for the moment & entertain listeners or readers, etc.

As for "high" and "low" literature or whatever, I don't care, I just go by what I like. I do like "high" literature and art or whatever, but I'm not fixated on what is what or what I enjoy. Eg. things by Jane Austen bore the hell out of me, I'd take Robert Ludlum any day over her stuff. Similar with Verdi, who you criticise. I'd take any opera by him, or any of the Italians probably, over something like Wagner, this kind of Aryanised opera on steroids. Thanks, but no thanks...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> IMHO Danielle Steel is a mind serial killer...LOL
> 
> Martin


High 5! Totally sick! I agree!

Sincerely,
HarpsichordConcerto, Danielle Steel hater (ban her novels!)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

As far as I know...lower is your Q.I. more you love Daniell Steel. Nobody is curious here...Nobody asked me who is G.V.

LOL

Martin


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Guiseppe Verdi.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> Guiseppe Verdi.


I have to say that you are right!!!!!! LOL I think D.S. was inspired by Verdi...But she has never deared to give sad endings...LOL.
Both try to make you cry....But I don't cry often. Do you? Traviata doesn't make me cry nor laugh..It makes me rather impatient...(see my thread about Traviatta)

http://www.talkclassical.com/16264-how-do-you-hate.html

Best regards

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Martin / Myko2002, who do you hate more: Danielle Steel or Verdi?

Sincerely,
HC, curious


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

I'm not even interested in looking at Steel's book covers.









This is why sometimes people *should* judge a book by its cover.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Martin / Myko2002, who do you hate more: Danielle Steel or Verdi?
> 
> Sincerely,
> HC, curious


LOL...I don't know...Verdi is dead...she is alive...she can continue making crap....LOL again


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

eorrific said:


> I'm not even interested in looking at Steel's book covers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This MUST be a great book!!!

Martin, a fan


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> This MUST be a great book!!!
> 
> Martin, a fan


Yes - I want an autographed copy!! Maybe Santa might give me one!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Yes - I want an autographed copy!! Maybe Santa might give me one!


Like wasn't enough!!!!! I laughed so much!!!!!! You were G-R-E-A-T!!!!!!!!!

LOL again!!!!!!!!!!!!

Martin, ROFL (rolling on the floor laughing)


----------



## CameraEye (Nov 18, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> As far as I know...lower is your Q.I. more you love Daniell Steel. Nobody is curious here...Nobody asked me who is G.V.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Martin


Is your Q.I higher now that you don´t read D. Steele anymore? That comparison between this writer and Verdi has left me perplexed! I wouldn´t ask you about Verdi since it is obvious you know little about him.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

CameraEye said:


> Is your Q.I higher now that you don´t read D. Steele anymore? That comparison between this writer and Verdi has left me perplexed! I wouldn´t ask you about Verdi since it is obvious you know little about him.


I know 80% of his operas...As Lord Byron said...more I know Verdi more I love my dog (this is a joke...he said this about men).
Nevertheless...I don't dislike Trovatore nor Il ballo in Maschera (inspired by the French composer (Auber), Giovanna d'Arco (quite nice)...I dislike Traviata and Rigoletto...I consider this music corny. I respect the fact you like his music.

Martin

Martin, smiling


----------



## CameraEye (Nov 18, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> An elementary writer for elementary people. She makes me think about G.V. an Italian composer..whose operas are more or less the same... LOL


Well, there´s a wide range of good literature to choose from. You chose this writer and repeated choice, so I´m afraid you have described yourself as "elementary" (IMHO). I have nothing against "elementary" people, specially when they admit being so and make me LOL.

PD: Thank you for "respecting" the fact I like Verdi. I hadn´t taken it as something personal, though.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I just love how so many people hate her novels in comparison to the people who don't! :lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I just love how so many people hate her novels in comparison to the people who don't! :lol:


I don't hate many things in my life except Oat meal! I would say I read two books by Danielle Steel (in order to practice my English) and I though her style wasn't interesting for ME. I think it is fair to read BEFORE giving your opinion and that is my case. I don't hate her books, I just dislike them.

Happy Holidays!

Martin


----------



## CameraEye (Nov 18, 2011)

I hadn´t heard about this writer before so I can´t judge her literary style but if you compare her to Verdi, then perhaps I should give her a chance!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Verdi is quite good _per se_...I just don't like his music...period. I won't insult this great composer. I don't like Bach either...But I can't deny his value ( I would be a fool).

:tiphat:

Martin


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

My wife has read her, but that wasn't long-lasting. I'll align with Kv466 (#3).


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone who ties their hair back that tightly cannot be trusted.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I don't hate many things in my life except Oat meal! I would say I read two books by Danielle Steel (in order to practice my English) and I though her style wasn't interesting for ME. *I think it is fair to read BEFORE giving your opinion and that is my case.* I don't hate her books, I just dislike them.
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Martin


I decided on my opinion of whatsherface's infamous "Twilight" series by listening to what my grade six teacher had to say about them. He has not read that series either.

But that's another story.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well...She hasn't stopped writing! Mediocrity is the actual trend...I am so sorry!

Martin


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> As far as I know...lower is your Q.I. more you love Daniell Steel. Nobody is curious here...Nobody asked me who is G.V.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Martin


Joe Green, of course. Puccini is more like the sentimental soap-opera type novel, both in plots and the musical style, if you had to compare a pulp romance writer to any classical music. More appropriate, compare the pulp romance novels to an Andrew Lloyd Weber Musical, or some such.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am surprised. Nobody said "I love her novels". LOL I agree with the Q.I. criteria! Here I think is rather very high!

Martin, in love with this group


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am surprised. Nobody said "I love her novels". LOL I agree with the Q.I. criteria! Here I think is rather very high!
> 
> Martin, in love with this group


I would strongly recommend D.S. to people with Alzheimer.

Mmm.... I have forgotten my name. Gess!


----------

